# What are some of the Nicest Church Websites



## JOwen (Mar 9, 2006)

So what are some of the nicest Church web sites you folks have come across?

[Edited on 3-9-2006 by JOwen]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm keeping a page on our church's website called "how to build your church webpages" 
it's at: http://rinconmountainpca.com/howtobuild.html

on it i have two examples of what i consider really good sites:

_for examplars and how to create good Church websites
http://www.valleypresbyterian.org/
one of the nicest individual sites i've seen---> http://www.albertmohler.com/

technically superior
http://www.grpc.org/_


i'd love to add sites from this thread to that page.


----------

